
I ruined our startup culture because of office chairs - cgherb
https://medium.com/@cgherb/your-office-chairs-matter-fae874d1290e
======
theamk
> At Shine, 2 of our conference room chairs are broken..

I get frugality, but this is going too far. Staples sells office chairs for
about $100, and these are certainly good enough for conference room use.
Having broken chairs just shows you don't care and can't keep up with things.

(plus it probably doesn't make sense economically either. You are likely
paying over $100/hour including taxes - so if 3 people lose 5 minutes per day
looking for chairs, you are losing $1k/month in labor on that)

------
MockObject
Frugality is a good value, except when applied to office chairs.

~~~
cgherb
The office chair thing makes it something people talk about which creates a
myth in the employee culture about the crazy things the company does to save
money. This myth is retold to other team members so everyone gets that the
company cares about frugality. You probably wouldn't want to work with me and
that's kinda the point of culture.

~~~
cgherb
3 Good reads on what I mean: [https://www.amazon.com/Under-Hood-Fine-Tune-
Employee-Culture...](https://www.amazon.com/Under-Hood-Fine-Tune-Employee-
Culture/dp/1591845025)

[https://www.amazon.com/What-You-Do-Who-
Are/dp/B07X36GGQ7](https://www.amazon.com/What-You-Do-Who-Are/dp/B07X36GGQ7)

[https://www.amazon.com/Principles-Life-Work-Ray-Dalio-
ebook/...](https://www.amazon.com/Principles-Life-Work-Ray-Dalio-
ebook/dp/B071CTK28D)

